# Major issues with Apple UK customer service



## paulie-mafia (Jul 21, 2005)

An email I just sent to Steve Jobs in a vain attempt to get something done about my iMac G5, which has spent more time in the repair centre now than it's been up and running...  Just don't anyone pay for extended Apple Care.  If your machine breaks down you may as well tie your hands behind your back and fix it yourself holding the screwdriver between your teeth...

Can you tell I'm angry?

P-M

  

Hi Steve

This probably won't reach you, but the incompetence and inadequacy of Apple's UK customer service has led me to write to the top-most person I can find.

I purchased an iMac G5 at the end of last year, the logic board of which failed in April this year.  On 9 May my local authorised repair centre diagnosed the fault and ordered the part, telling me it would take "3-5 days" to arrive.  I have now been waiting a couple of days short of 3 months for the repair to be completed and it has taken over 10 calls to Apple customer services and the repair centre to move things along.  It turns out that the part was ordered, but never delivered and now I am waiting on discussions between the centre and order management to work out where the part is before a new one can be dispatched and my PC fixed.

As you can imagine, I'm absolutely livid with Apple at the moment.  I've been a follower for 10 years now and converted many friends and family to the brand.  However, while your hardware and software are world-beating, I'm finding the after-sales customer service appalling.  At this stage in my repair saga I'd expect to be offered a repalcement machine or have a new logic board order expedited, but Apple customer services are persisting in taking my number, promising to call back and doing nothing at all.

I have a lot of respect for you and your company, but you guys really need to step up your customer service game as it's the one area you consistently fall behind on and, whilst it's fantastic to see sales growth, this will be unsustainable in the long-term if you don't sort out the after-sales care.

Feel free to call me if you'd like to discuss!

With best regards
Paul


----------

